

Productivity Hack: The sedimentary filing system - dreeves
http://blog.beeminder.com/sediment

======
bsoule
In summary: Instead of trying to decide if a piece of paper is important
enough to warrant keeping, just toss it in a box. By the time the box fills up
time has decided that question for the bottom half of the stack.

~~~
pasbesoin
I used to have a drawer dedicated to this. It worked surprisingly well --
especially since my memory was good enough to quickly orient as I shuffled
through the strata.

When you have a job that touches a boatload of miscellaneous crap, sometimes
knowing what drawer to look through -- if and very occasionally when -- is all
you need. (The time saved from filing the miscellany more than made up for the
occasional search. Further, those searches sometimes triggered unanticipated
and productive thought processes, in the process of skimming other materials.)

